# Maximo Special :)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Look at what someone here made 










VERY nice holster  - He does a very good job!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*That's nice work...*

That is sweet looking rig, looks like he did a really nice job. Please let us know how you like it. I think he had a few for sale on Ebay before? He should open his own business if he doesn't already have one. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like it a lot. I've never had this style of holster before. He did a fine job in its manufacture. And, it really looks very nice


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Dudes.:smt039


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Looks sweet!!!!! 

Nice work Maximo.....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good job there Maximo. Your turning out some pro looking holsters there. Good luck with them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, he does a great job. He installed a refrigerator and plasma screen on the back. Damnedest thing


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, he does a great job. He installed a refrigerator and plasma screen on the back. Damnedest thing


well it sounded good up til about here.................:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> well it sounded good up til about here.................:mrgreen:


Yes, its a pain in the butt to carry an extension cord everywhere


----------

